# Step by Step Aqua Regia Processor Proces



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey you guys,

I have used the search function but in the end it did't help me.

For my classes me and a group of people are handling the subject 'e-waste' and we want to do an expirement.
We want to show that we can get gold from a processor.

I have almost searching the whole day for a good tutorial on how making, preparing and doing stuff but everything is a whole chaos.

The things I want to know:

Aqua Regia is HCL and HNO3 but what are the right proportions?
What is the safest way to prepare AR?
When AR is prepared can I put a processor just like that in the acid ?
Which elements/acids do I have to use to gain the little amount of gold?

I have so many questions and I want to do this freaking hard 

Can please help me ?

Thanks in advance !!

Th.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 18, 2010)

Check out the Guided Tour Link below and start there. Most every question you posted above is answered there, specifically the General Reaction List.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Check out the Guided Tour Link below and start there. Most every question you posted above is answered there, specifically the General Reaction List.
> 
> Steve



Thanks for the answer.

But it is rather big for an unexperienced person like me.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 18, 2010)

That is why you have to search and learn. It is suicidal trying to experiment with acids when person do not have even basic knowledge. So many things may get wrong and (due to lack of experience or even understanding process) will go wrong.
Every your question has been answered in forum many times. Forum might be chaos if you do not really know what you are doing. Maths or spelling is chaos for first-graders too. You have chance to understand problems associated with refining and by learning at least basics maybe avoiding bigger problems during experimenting.

Gold refining is about patience. If you do not have time to prepare properly - better not to start.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is how someone did the experiment with some motherboards;

http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/550-gold-motherboard-chemistry.html

I agree that this is not an experiment for one that doesn't have the patience to do some studying on.Especially to understand the safety issues.

Also doing it with one processor will bring you a smaller button than in the experiment in the link above.Not worth the hassle of accumulating all the needed materials and chemicals.

Jim


----------



## Mrslow55 (Sep 18, 2010)

Patnor1011 Hit it on the head, AR is no joke, do the research, there is a lot that can go wrong,"suicidal" might sound a little extreme, but if you don't take proper saftey precautions, and get proper ventilation, you might not live long enough to regret not taking the time.
Work it, don't let it work you.
Rick


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree. Would your teacher allow you to to even do this experiment
knowing the risk involved to anyone involved? :shock: 

I think not!!! 

Read the Safety section here before you read anything else and 
then have your professor read it and approve of what you are 
attempting to do!


----------



## butcher (Sep 19, 2010)

any advise on how to perform brain surgery at home in a ten minute course? I sure would like to learn, mine could use some tuning up. :lol: 

Cirberth, joking aside, if you want to learn refining, this is the place, but it is not something you will learn in a few posts, after years of studying, I still am learning, tell the class it can be done, and they would do best learning brain surgery, if your brain is in bad as shape as the rest of us, spend some time with us crazy people and learn to refining with us. good luck.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 19, 2010)

butcher said:


> any advise on how to perform brain surgery at home in a ten minute course? I sure would like to learn, mine could use some tuning up. :lol:
> 
> Cirberth, joking aside, if you want to learn refining, this is the place, but it is not something you will learn in a few posts, after years of studying, I still am learning, tell the class it can be done, and they would do best learning brain surgery, if your brain is in bad as shape as the rest of us, spend some time with us crazy people and learn to refining with us. good luck.




Please do NOT attempt brain surgery at home. It didn't work out for me. :|


----------

